# [Anno 2070] - Allgemeine Fragen (Sammelthread)



## McCool12345 (7. November 2011)

Ich bin sehr begeistert vom neuen Anno Setting und habe die Demo ausführlich gespielt !

Ich weiss das es einen Online Mehrspieler Modus für Anno geben wird, aber nirgends lassen sich Informationen für eine LAN option finden.

Der Grund für mich  Anno im Netzwerk spielen zu können, ist weil ich hier nicht auf eine instabile Internetverbindung bei einer LAN angewiesen bin.

Weiss vielleicht jemand etwas dazu und hat nen Link zu ner Seite die das bestätigt ??

Vielen dank für Infos !


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Ich kann es Dir nicht genau sagen, aber das SPiel wird ja sehr mit der Onlinecommunity verbunden sein, es gibt zB Wahlen für "Ämter", so dass Du - wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab - unter anderem auch je nach dem, wann Du ein Spiel beginnst, andere Eigenschaften der KI-Gegner usw. hast - daher vermute ich, dass der Multiplayer auch online abgewickelt wird - es kann aber sein, dass man per LAN spielen kann, obwohl man online verbunden ist für die Statistiken&Wahlen usw., oder dass einen LAN-Modus gibt, der dann halt für die Onlinestatistiken nicht zählt. ABER auf der offiziellen Website steht eben auch unter anderem

_"__*Sonstiges: *_
_Es wird eine vorrübergehende Internetverbindung für die einmalige Produktregistrierung beim ersten Start des Spiels benötigt._

_Für den *Multiplayer wird eine Breitband-Internetverbindung* benötigt. _"


Ich fürchte, man wird bis zum Release abwarten müssen - wobei ich es mir so oder so hole, und für LAN hätt ich eh keinen da, der es mit mir spielen könnte  VIELLEICHT gibt ja das Video hier mehr Aufschluss, das behandelt den Multiplayer-Part ANNO 2070 - Online Features Trailer | Trailer | PC | Videos und Trailer | Ubisoft | Ubisoft-TV


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Es wird bestimmt irgendwie über Tunngle "funktionstüchtig" gemacht werden. Die Frage ist halt wie legal das ist da man normalerweise Steam umgehen muss...


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2011)

Steam? ^^  Wird Anno 2070 steampflichtig sein?


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Steam? ^^  Wird Anno 2070 steampflichtig sein?


 
Sorry, habe ich ohne zu recherchieren geschrieben.

Steam sollte eher ein Synonym für "Onlineplattform" sein.

Es ist bei Tunngle öfters so daß wenn Spiele ausschliesslich via Onlineplattform online zu zocken gehen (Steam oder Ubi oder so), daß man, um es bei Tunngle zum laufen zu bekommen, man manche dlls oder so austauschen muss.

Ich meinte also daß es wohl gehen wird, ich die Frage der Legalität aber nicht klären kann.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2011)

Ach so. Also, in Sachen Onlineschutz soll Anno 2070 nämlich dieses mal wohl nur eine einmalige Aktivierung bekommen, kein Check oder gar Online-Sein bei jedem Start. Die Frage ist nur, ob man es überhaupt anders als über offizielle Serverkanäle hinkriegen kann, auch rein technisch gesehen.


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach so. Also, in Sachen Onlineschutz soll Anno 2070 nämlich dieses mal wohl nur eine einmalige Aktivierung bekommen, kein Check oder gar Online-Sein bei jedem Start. Die Frage ist nur, ob man es überhaupt anders als über offizielle Serverkanäle hinkriegen kann, auch rein technisch gesehen.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Kopierschutz ist irrelevant. Es geht nur darum WIE man miteinander zocken kann, also über welcher 
"Serverkanäle"


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach so. Also, in Sachen Onlineschutz soll Anno 2070 nämlich dieses mal wohl nur eine einmalige Aktivierung bekommen, kein Check oder gar Online-Sein bei jedem Start. Die Frage ist nur, ob man es überhaupt anders als über offizielle Serverkanäle hinkriegen kann, auch rein technisch gesehen.


 
Ui! Danke für die Info. Das war mir nicht bekannt. Es gab irgendwann bei den ersten News zu 2070 die Info, dass das Teil auf jeden Fall an den Ubi-Launcher geknüpft sein werde und man permanent Online sein muss.
Damit hatte ich das Spiel von meiner "Wanted"-Liste gestrichen. Dass Ubi da nun zurückgerudert ist, finde ich sehr angenehm. Danke an die "ewigen paranoiden Meckerer" . Mit einer einmaligen Aktivierung kann ich leben, solange ich kein Ubi-Zeugs extra installieren muss. Danach läuft der Titel sowieso nur im SP-Modus.


----------



## gammelbude (12. November 2011)

Es geisterte mal das Gerücht durch die Anno Foren (angebllich aus einem Gespräch mit den Entwicklern) das es so sein wird das man im LAN einfach ein Spiel über das Internet startet und wenn man es dann startet alle Spieler in enie LAN Umgebung gepackt werden. Also das man quasi nur zum starten des LAN Spiels eine Internetverbindung braucht, danach nicht mehr. Es wäre also egal wenn zwischenzeitlich die Internetverbindung abbricht.
Bestätigt ist das aber nicht. Von daher mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## SimonFistrich (15. November 2011)

Bald ist es soweit. Hier noch mal der Hinweis auf die aktuellste Vorschau auf pcgames.de: Anno 2070-Preview: Süchtig nach mehr, heiß auf den Release - Das Spielprinzip funktioniert auch in der Zukunft [Preview der Woche]

Anno-Fans sollten Mittwochabend mal bei uns vorbeischauen.


----------



## Marc21k (16. November 2011)

ich hab es schon hihi


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Ich werd mich bewusst noch knapp 2 Wochen zurückhalten - ich krieg zu meiner Geburstagsfeier so gut wie immer nen Saturn-Gutschein schenken und hol es erst nach der Feier   bis dahin hab ich eh genug "zu tun" mit CoD MW3 und Skyrim. 

Aber ansonsten hab ich bisher alle Anno-Teile gekauft, ich spiele das vor allem unheimlich gern "nebenbei", zB ich schaue ne Serie oder Diskussionsrunde im TV und baue dann nebenbei die Siedlung auf.


----------



## ukartet (16. November 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde, ob der Patch-Download nur bei mir so langsam ist ( schwankt zwischen 10-1000 KB/s bei dem letzten File, wobei 10KB/s deutlich überwiegt -.- )?


----------



## SimonFistrich (17. November 2011)

Hier gibt es den Test zum neuen Anno: Anno 2070 im Test: Ein bildhübsches Komplexitätsmonster mit überragender Langzeitmotivation - Ab heute im Handel


----------



## Taares (17. November 2011)

*anno 2070 mission 4*

hallo

eine frage, wie komme ich in der mission 4 zum holz, ich find einfach nichts
bin vielleicht einfach nur blind


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Spielt es hier keiner, oder gibt es lediglich zu wenig Fragen? ^^

Ich wüsste gern, ob jemand eine Art Wirtschaftskreislauf-Techtree kennt, auf dem man auch erkennt, dass man zB 3 Bauernhäufe für eine Pasta-Fabrik braucht und solche Sachen, oder auch, was sich überlappen darf und was nicht. zB Sägewerk+Baumschule. 


@Taares, sofern Du es noch nicht rausgefunden hast: wenn deine Bürger aufsteigen, kannst Du auch Baumschulen und Sägerwerke bauen.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Spielt es hier keiner, oder gibt es lediglich zu wenig Fragen? ^^
> 
> Ich wüsste gern, ob jemand eine Art Wirtschaftskreislauf-Techtree kennt, auf dem man auch erkennt, dass man zB 3 Bauernhäufe für eine Pasta-Fabrik braucht und solche Sachen, oder auch, was sich überlappen darf und was nicht. zB Sägewerk+Baumschule.


 Ich warte bis ein Patch kommt der den DRM entfernt, also vielleicht so in ca. 4-5 Jahren werde ich es spielen.  

Wird das was benötigt wird nicht als Pop-Up im Baumenü angezeigt, wenn man mit dem Cursor darüber fährt? In der Kampagne der Demo war das glaube ich so, kann mich aber auch komplett irren.
Vielleicht ist dies eine Hilfe-Funktion und ist nicht standardmäßig aktiviert?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Es wird gezeigt, aber nicht wieviele Produktionsstätten man braucht. zB für Pasta hatte ich zuerst heweils EIN Weizen- und Gemüsefeld, und als die Produktion bei nur 50% war, merkte ich, dass ich mehr Weizen brauche.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wird gezeigt, aber nicht wieviele Produktionsstätten man braucht. zB für Pasta hatte ich zuerst heweils EIN Weizen- und Gemüsefeld, und als die Produktion bei nur 50% war, merkte ich, dass ich mehr Weizen brauche.


 Stimmt, die Anzahl wurde links in einem Textfeld des dazugehörigen Icons angezeigt und das hing dann glaube ich nur mit dem gerade aktuellen Auftrag zusammen.

Da gab es aber auch noch eine weitere Hilfe, wenn man diese anklickte wurde das Spiel pausiert oder war bereits pausiert, kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern ob da so etwas wie ein Technikzweig angezeigt wurde, hab die Kampagne in der Demo nur einmal durchgespielt.
Ich weiß nur noch, das ganze war relativ unübersichtlich und viel.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Es soll ja unten eine Leiste geben, die man selber belegen kann. Ich hab das in den Optionen aktiv, aber es ist nix zu sehen - weiß einer, die man die einblenden bzw wie man die überhaupt dann erstellt und belegen kann?


----------



## Deewee (3. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich warte bis ein Patch kommt der den DRM entfernt, also vielleicht so in ca. 4-5 Jahren werde ich es spielen.



Es wird in Zukunft keine Spiele mehr ohne DRM geben, zumindest Accountbindung und Onlinezwang wirst du überall haben.
Das werden ziemlich langweilige 4-5 Jahre


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Dezember 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Es wird in Zukunft keine Spiele mehr ohne DRM geben, zumindest Accountbindung und Onlinezwang wirst du überall haben.
> Das werden ziemlich langweilige 4-5 Jahre


Ich hoffe darauf, dass es wenigstens bei den Konsolen nicht dazu kommen wird. Und da ich gerade erst in einem Kommentar hier gelesen habe, dass die Mehrheit der PS3-Besitzer wohl überhaupt nie ein Online-Konto erstellt haben, bin ich was das betrifft relativ optimistisch.


----------



## stawacz (3. Dezember 2011)

mal n bischen werben^^

ichhab meins hier her,,kostet im moment 19.99,,absoluter kampfpreis

G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: Anno :: Anno 2070 With Download Link


----------



## Deewee (3. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hoffe darauf, dass es wenigstens bei den Konsolen nicht dazu kommen wird. Und da ich gerade erst in einem Kommentar hier gelesen habe, dass die Mehrheit der PS3-Besitzer wohl überhaupt nie ein Online-Konto erstellt haben, bin ich was das betrifft relativ optimistisch.


 
goggle mal "EA Online Pass" 
Auf Konsolen wird es demächst auch nur noch son Mist geben, weil sie die Wiederverkäufer austrocknen wollen.


----------



## HolyHerbert (8. Dezember 2011)

Naja, du ziehst das Icon für das Gebäude, das du bauen willst, aus dem Baumenüfenster auf den Bildschirm, dann erscheinen da so leere graue Kästen, wo du die Icons plazieren und via Rechtsklickmenü auswählen kannst.


----------



## HolyHerbert (8. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es soll ja unten eine Leiste geben, die man selber belegen kann. Ich hab das in den Optionen aktiv, aber es ist nix zu sehen - weiß einer, die man die einblenden bzw wie man die überhaupt dann erstellt und belegen kann?


Naja, du ziehst das Icon für das Gebäude, das du bauen willst,  aus dem Baumenüfenster auf den Bildschirm, dann erscheinen da so leere  graue Kästen, wo du die Icons plazieren und via Rechtsklickmenü  auswählen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke, ich hatte es inzwischen auch rausgefunden


----------



## papiermacher03 (16. Dezember 2011)

nabend,
mal eine frage.habt ihr auch seit dem der beue patch 1.02 draußen ist kein wasser mehr bzw seht ihr einfach so den meeresboden?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

von so einem Problem hab ich nix gehört, bei mir ist alles okay. Ich hab langsam den Vedacht, dass mit Deinem PC defintiv was nicht stimmt, da Du ja auch bei CoD Probleme hast ^^


----------



## papiermacher03 (16. Dezember 2011)

ich hab keine ahnung was los ist.anno lief zuvor ohne probleme.jetz is der neue patch drauf siehe das kein wasser mehr zusehen und bei mw3 lief es zuvor auch bis auch da das neue update kam.also entweder spinn ich oder es liegt an meinem rechner.wegen anno hab ich schon mal gegoogelt.hab da auch einen gefunden der das selbe problem hat mit dem wasser.

also ich denkmal es wird wirklich zeit für neue hardware nur bei meinem glück wird auch das da auftreten-.-


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd zumindest noch mal genau schauen, ob Du wirklich für alles auch aktuellste Treiber hast. Zur Not sogar windows mal neu draufmachen.


----------



## TheCrow1989 (16. Dezember 2011)

papiermacher03 schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung was los ist.anno lief zuvor ohne probleme.jetz is der neue patch drauf siehe das kein wasser mehr zusehen und bei mw3 lief es zuvor auch bis auch da das neue update kam.also entweder spinn ich oder es liegt an meinem rechner.wegen anno hab ich schon mal gegoogelt.hab da auch einen gefunden der das selbe problem hat mit dem wasser.
> 
> also ich denkmal es wird wirklich zeit für neue hardware nur bei meinem glück wird auch das da auftreten-.-


 
Hatt dein Rechenknecht vllt, ein Hitze Problem? Überprüf mal die Temperaturen und das regelmäßige  entstauben nicht vergessen das bewirkt wahre wunder


----------



## papiermacher03 (16. Dezember 2011)

also Temperatur probleme hat er nicht und mit dem staub kann auch nicht sein da ich ihn jeen monat regelmässig sauber mache und das mit luft!!!!


----------



## papiermacher03 (16. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würd zumindest noch mal genau schauen, ob Du wirklich für alles auch aktuellste Treiber hast. Zur Not sogar windows mal neu draufmachen.


 
also treiber sind aktuell außer der von der graka.da beis ich mir irgendwie die zähne aus mit dem mist grakatreiber.nur wie gesagt alles läuft außer anno und mw3 seit dem letzten update


----------



## papiermacher03 (7. Januar 2012)

nabend.mal ne ganz blöde frage aber weiß einer von euch wie man bei seiner arche den itemsockel (der mit 2 sternen) entsperrt.irgendwie bin ich zu blöd dazu


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach: da passen nur Items rein, die so selten sind, dass die Items selber "2 Sterne" haben   ich glaub links oben im Item ist so ein Symbol, das gibt auch an, wie selten es ist - dazu steht noch in der Beschreibung des Items "häufig" oder eben auch "selten" - häufige Items sind für Sockel2 zu "schlecht"


----------



## papiermacher03 (7. Januar 2012)

na das weis ich nur bei mir ist noch ein sockel gesperrt und das is einer mit 2 sternen.den will ich entsperren aber weis ne wie oder wo


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht das denn genau aus? ^^  normalerweise klickst Du halt auf so einen Sockel, und dann wird Dir angezeigt, was Du da reinsetzen kannst, WENN Du ein passendes Item hast. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht direkt daran erinnern, dass da ein Sockel sichtbar, aber noch gesperrt ist - ich schau aber ehrlich gesagt nur selten in die Arche  

Ich meine aber, dass ich beim Profil nuter den "Bonusinhalten" mal was mit zusätlichen Sockeln gelesen hab. Da siehst Du auch, welche Aufgabe Du dafür erfüllen musst. zB für das Profilbild "Manager Zack" muss man zwei Monomente auf der gleichen Insel bauen oder so was.


----------



## papiermacher03 (7. Januar 2012)

diesen gesperrten mein ich.na da steht bloß was rang dingens oder so


----------



## tavrosffm (20. Januar 2012)

servus.
hab ein problem mit der mission 1 aus der zweiten kampagne "der wahrheit auf der spur" und weiß nicht genau ob es ein bug ist oder was anderes.
entscheidet man sich für die ökos und siedelt auf der südlichen insel hat man da unter anderem eine baumschule und zwei sägewerke in ihrer nähe.
es befindet sich ständig dieses rote ausrufezeichen über der baumschule mit dem hinweis "nicht genügend rohstoffe" oder so 
obwohl die sägewerke arbeiten und auch holz produzieren.
hab nun auch gesiedelt und genug arbeiter und auch eine straße von der siedlung hingebaut aber das warndreieck will einfach nicht verschwinden.
jemand eine idee?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

produzieren die Holzfäller denn weiterhin? wenn ja, dann ist das kein Problem, vlt. holzen die sogar "zu lahm" ab, so dass die Baumschule nix zu tun hat?

Oder ist vielleicht die Umweltbilanz schlecht? Dann musst Du die verbessern.


----------



## tavrosffm (21. Januar 2012)

hi herb.
ja die arbeiten.es wird auch holz produziert bzw. landet es in meinem lager aber das warndreieck steht darüber.
ich hab mir mal ein paar videos zu der mission angeschaut und bei allen war das mit dem warndreieck so.
scheint wohl ein bug zu sein.
hab die mission dennoch beendet aber nu geht´s net weiter also ich kann mission 2 von der 3. kampagne nicht starten.
scheinen die server wohl wieder down zu sein obwohl der chat funktioniert.
trotzdem danke.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2012)

was kommt denn da für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## tavrosffm (22. Januar 2012)

da kommt keine fehlermeldung.
ich kann nur die nächste mission nicht auswählen weil die nicht anklickbar ist.
ich habe die mission 1 aber mit dem bronze stern abgeschlossen.
nur erscheint der stern nicht im missionsmenü und die mission 2 hat kein inhaltstext und ein verschneitesbild.
so als hätte ich die mission zuvor nicht abgeschlossen obwohl mir das angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2012)

Bist Du denn jetzt inzwischen wieder online verbunden? Und bist Du wirklich im Kapitel1 bei Mission 2 und nicht aus Versehen bei dem Menü fürs Kapitel? Ins Kapitel 2 kommst Du halt erst, wenn Du im Kapitel 1 alle Missionen fertig hast.


----------



## tavrosffm (22. Januar 2012)

also ich habe nun die mission 1 aus kapitel 2 neu gestartet zu ende gespielt und bin nun auch weiter gekommen.
scheint wohl ein autosave irgendwie gesponnen zu haben oder einfach ein bug.
trotzdem danke nochmal.
nun habe ich in der mission 3 aus kapitel zwei das problem dass rufus throne mir meine versprochene unterstützung nicht liefern will.
ich soll ihm 10t bauklötzchen 10t eisen und 10t uran bringen damit er mir im tausch eine viper und zwei kriegsschiffe gibt.
das will der einfach nicht.
aber was solls hab die mission auch so beenden können.

ok hat sich erledigt.
der typ wollte eisen und ich hab ihm ständig eisenerz angeboten.


----------



## sfn42 (30. Januar 2012)

Wann soll der neue Anno 2070 closed Beta Test starten? Im Video von Ubisoft-TV stand, dass die Verlosung am 30. Januar hier starten soll. Ich sehe bis jetzt aber noch nichts?


----------

